
BlackBerry's bet on connected cars pays off - Varcht
https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/20/tech/blackberry-earnings-john-chen/index.html
======
dddw
at least they are doing something with QNX

~~~
senectus1
yeah, I really want to see them Open Source this OS... It'll go nuts if they
do I'm sure.

